# Aldabra Giant Tortoises 4 sale! :)



## moosenoose (Oct 5, 2006)

I see there are some for sale on Petlink...umm anyone? Aldabra Giant Tortoise (Geochelone gigantea) sounds exotic doesn't it?

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/371699.html

ps: I suppose the native animals have nothing to worry about here with these particular animals, unless of course you're a juicy lettuce!


----------



## deathinfire (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep I saw it looks like someone is just taking the ****


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Taking the **** in a big way. Might have to e-mail them and say I'm interested.


----------



## deathinfire (Oct 5, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Taking the **** in a big way. Might have to e-mail them and say I'm interested.



lol I already did


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 5, 2006)

I take it you had no reply mate. E-mailed them anyway. Lets see if we get a reply.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 5, 2006)

Did you ask if they came with matching saddles? Cos hell, with the fuel prices going through the roof I want to ride one of em down to my local shops!


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Take a while*



moosenoose said:


> Did you ask if they came with matching saddles? Cos hell, with the fuel prices going through the roof I want to ride one of em down to my local shops!



Hi Mooosnoose, Would'nt that take a while?:lol: I guess a six pack would do,


----------



## kwaka_80 (Oct 5, 2006)

those are the huge tortises at australia zoo... aldabran

great if they wernt exotics, too bad they live for hudreds of years


----------



## Retic (Oct 5, 2006)

I think they are great even though they are exotic


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 5, 2006)

looking at the email address I think they are in California. I know that when I posted some lizards for sale on petlink I had a number of enquiries from California.


----------



## spongebob (Oct 5, 2006)

I find a beardie works well for getting down the shops. Good job the spikes are soft


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 5, 2006)

al=alabama?


----------



## FAY (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah Pete......I reckon the same thing.....the person is in California. So they have every right to have 'em!


----------



## spongebob (Oct 5, 2006)

It's .la= Lao People's Democratic Republic


----------



## Kirby (Oct 5, 2006)

my mum used to own two of them, when it was legal, she use to ride them around her backyard for the price of a snail dangling in front of its face


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Update*

After having inquired about them the owner has just gotten back to me with a quote on freighting etc.

They are in Italy.

Hi Shamous and thanks for your enquiry.I'm in Udine,Italy and freighting from here stands at $600 but I could round this up all for $4200 freighting included for the pair if you are serious about this.I have all the paperwork necessary for freighting internationally.They are a male and female unrelated pair,weigh 25 and 27kg respectively with app shell sizes of 64 and 67cm.Captive born and bred and fed on a combination of hay,pellets and salad.Do you have any handling experience?Will send you a shot of them in my next mail.

Regards

????


----------



## Rastass (Oct 5, 2006)

well there you go. a "legal" exotics ad on petlink. No wonder NPWS has questioned the legality of reptile ads being posted there under NSW laws.


----------



## ex1dic (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL kirby!


----------

